# napro??



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi there all,just came across this site 2nite and i was wondering is there anyone on the NAPRO program in  n ireland?we are and would love a buddy


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Holly

I was looking into NAPRO but didn't know enough about it.  I know there is a clinic in Galway but that is about it.  I think you can also do it alongside IVF - is that right?

Fiona


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Holly01,
I am from Derry and on Napro - for the second time!  Heres my story: Iam 34, DH40, 1 mis 1998, TTC 6yrs, All tests 'normal', started Napro Apr04, got BFP Feb05, had DD in Nov05.  On Napro for past 4 mths and just got BFP again last week.  Fingers crossed.  Don't get discouraged.  Do exactly what they suggest.  Thats what I did nd after years of 'unexplained infertlity' and nightmare brown bleeding, Napro found low progesterone and estadiol, low mucus, split ovulation which could all be addressed.  Far more personnalised than IVF.  Hope this gives you hope!  Excuse the abreviations I have never posted before.  Best of Luck


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi there,

I am interested in this too, will give anything a go!

How dear is it and how often do you have to go to Galway?

Tedette


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi shadrach,great to hear from u and esp 2day as i am having a   day!! i was very lonely on the napro thread haha..grt to hear u have had 2 bfp with napro..even thou there are thousands of photos in the clinic it is nice to 'talk to someone'..we are not bk in galway till feb 08 so doing the usual til then drugs charts etc oh and have an appt in dublin 4 op 4 endemetrisois so at least the wheels are still turning.
when is ure baby due??do u still go to galway 4 scans or do u go to derry now??
thanks again


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Holly01,
Don't know due date.  Have appt with doc tomorrow. To be honest, trying not to think about it. Last time I continued to chart fot 2 mths pretending nothing was up! Not wise. But it was my way of preventing a big bump should things go wrong.  Getting scan in Derry.  On progesterone pessaries and phone Boyle with blood results every two weeks.  I was supposed to have op for endometriosis last time and got pregnant.  same this time.  Maybe my endo isn't that bad? Dunno. Last time I went to Dr McKenna in Lifford.  Was far handier and she was so nice but she is off on maternity at moment.
How long have you been on treatment? and have your bloods improved?  Are you getting effective cycles?  I will keep you in my prayers.  Napro can be lonely cos it's so new.  I am lucky as there are 3 girls in work on it! I have someone to ask questions to etc.  and they take heart from my previuos success.  I will be off line for a few days so I'll catch up with u next week.


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Tedette
I am crap at posting.  Can barely use my mobile!! Cost is 200 euro for consultation with Dr Boyle.  U C him initally then chart mucus for 3 months with blood tests done at times specific to you - could be D21 if best(Peak) mucus seen D14. Could be D23 if Peak mucus last seen on D16. A Napro teacher will show you how to chart. See her about every month in the beginning.  Costs 35 pounds - see can't even find pounds symbol! He reviews chart and bloods (another 200euro) and prescribes treatment.  Could be clomid and HCG. Can prescribe drugs to increase amt and quality of mucus. Once monthly bloods show hormones are in correct range. You are free to try naturally, in private, no hoking and poking at clinics. Progran can address, repeated miscarriage, PCOS, endo etc. Far more tailored to your body than IVF/IUI. Does take alot of commitment.  Theres more info on their website check out fertiltycare.ie and catholicdoctors.org.  Don't have to be catholic, just married! This is a very brief explanation of the program.  Hope it helps.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

for ure appointment 2mara shadrach


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Can you start NaPro if you are going to have IVF/ICSI?  We are waiting at the moment on ICSI hopefully in January or April for NHS.  If we started NaPro would we have to stop the ICSI?

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## Old hand (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi there Shadrach and other NaPro girls

Please don't think I'm being stupid but I had never heard of NaPro until I saw this thread.   What is is exactly?  And is it only available in Derry or Galway?





OH


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Fionab said:


> Can you start NaPro if you are going to have IVF/ICSI? We are waiting at the moment on ICSI hopefully in January or April for NHS. If we started NaPro would we have to stop the ICSI?
> 
> Thanks
> Fiona


Hello Fiona
I don't know. You'd have to ask. They are very different from what I can see. If it were me I'd try Napro. But then I'm biased. If you have been waiting on an NHS appt for a long time you may not want to put it off. My gripe with standard IVF/IUI is they give everybody the same dose. Does't matter what your baseline is. And in cases of 'unexplained' infertility, they don't find a root cause whereas they often do in Napro. You would be best phoning the clinic and asking for more info. The main clinic is in Galway but I think there is a doctor in Dublin too. There is one in Lifford but she is off on Maternity. Heres the number from NI 00353 91720055. Do a search for Napro technology to find out more info. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Old hand said:


> Hi there Shadrach and other NaPro girls
> 
> Please don't think I'm being stupid but I had never heard of NaPro until I saw this thread.  What is is exactly? And is it only available in Derry or Galway?
> 
> ...


Hello OH,
Napro tries to work with your body and is very much less invasive than standard methods of artificial conception. The gist is this. You chart mucus for 3 months and take progersterone and oestradiol bloods at certain times according to your mucus chart. Then you are given drugs based on your mucus scores and blood test results and you chart for another 3 months. If you blood results are within the right range, you can starrt trying in your fertile period. You will be reviewed again 3-6 months later and maybe sent for a hysteroscopy or laporoscapy (Bad speller). Surgery is only done when absolutely necessary. They can investigate PCOS, brown bleeding, repeated miscarriage, endrmetriosis adn other things. The important thing for me is that they work with me. I am in charge of the charting and getting the blood tests. This doesn't suit some people as most girls are so desperate they just want a magic injection to make it all better. They work with my results and give me a dose suitable for me. I was trying for 7 years, 'unexplained' infertility. That is a convenient phrase for 'couldn't be arsed finding a cause'. The IVF clinics have it sewn up in my opinion. They are making big money out of you puting your trust in them. Napro has a slightly higher success rate than IVF. It's up to you but it's another avenue to explore. Hope this helps.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi ladies,anyone decide to go down the napro road then??i got my appointment for my endemetriosis appointment for jan 7 in dublin so fingers crossed eh
hope u are all doin well wud love to hear from anyone??


----------



## Mrs AB (Nov 3, 2007)

Holly, read your post - I've been intrigued by Shadrach's post on NaPro and decided to e-mail the clinic last week to ask for further info.  Dr. Boyle replied to my e-mail and asked for the results of DH's SA to establish if they could help us.  I forwarded them yesterday and he replied today saying that he could offer assistance.  He's advised that I should contact the clinic tomorrow for more info - I specifically want to know how they are going to offer treatment for DH's problem.  I'm going to phone them tomorrow - I'll let you know what they say.

Anita


----------



## Shadrach (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Mrs AB
Great to hear Dr Boyle thinks he can help. He wouldn't waste your time and his.  It takes a lot of commitment but I'm sure you're just like the rest of us and would do almost anything at this stage.  I know of two couples with male factor infertility.  One man hadn't gone through puberty properly and was prescribed Clomid! The other was on the low side for motility and mobility and was prescribed a herb called Pycnogenol.  Apparently it's full of anti-oxidents. The latter couple had a BFP. He also prescribes an anti-biotic incse theres any low grade infection affecting quality.  I hope you achieve your dreams.  Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.  Best Wishes Shadrach.


----------

